# New Season starts Dec 12



## mhyme71 (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw they were running commercials for a new season of axmen on the history channel. It starts sunday dec 12th cant wait man i love the loggin shows.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 6, 2010)

Gonna be interesting to see what sorta new disasters they can invent, and who is replacing who.

Maybe even an a scripted overdramatic hissy fit or two for effect.

No wait... that was last season.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 6, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Gonna be interesting to see what sorta new disasters they can invent, and who is replacing who.
> 
> Maybe even an a scripted overdramatic hissy fit or two for effect.
> 
> ...



I like that Himalayan Truck Driver thing Dangerous Road or whatever. They are all gonna die any second now, so you sit there waiting to see them killed and it never happens. What a disapointment. They could at least get a gang of Hindus to beat the hell out of them.


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2010)

I will be going out to the real deal today. The crew will probably be cheery, in spite of being in the snow. Guys are happy to be working these days. They will be concentrating on moving logs instead of whining, and if problems occur, they will be working together to fix it. No soap opera, no drama. It'll be too boring for TV.


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2010)

*And here's how it was for the new guy*

Yup, there was a new young guy on the real life crew today. He was pimping for the hooktender, packing a block down, which is one of those big pulleys they show on tv. 

He wasn't pushing he wasn't panting, he was working. There's compacted, crusty snow on the ground. Some places you can walk on top, some places you will punch through. Add in some old blowdown that is jackstrawed about and the felled timber.
 
That's what he was packing the block through. He set it down and came over to where the hooktender and I were. Nobody yelled at him, nobody called him lazy. He mentioned having a hard time and going through the snow and also dropping the block. He was trying to jump to another blowdown.

The hooktender and I are about the same age. We told him that we don't jump anymore. Not unless it is a matter of life and death. The guy grinned, and went back to get the block. 

I don't hear any yelling on that crew. They'd make for boring tv.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 6, 2010)

slowp said:


> Yup, there was a new young guy on the real life crew today. He was pimping for the hooktender, packing a block down, which is one of those big pulleys they show on tv.
> 
> He wasn't pushing he wasn't panting, he was working. There's compacted, crusty snow on the ground. Some places you can walk on top, some places you will punch through. Add in some old blowdown that is jackstrawed about and the felled timber.
> 
> ...



Good post but maybe you should explain what "pimping for the hooktender" means before some of our Eastern brethren get the wrong idea.


----------



## deeker (Dec 6, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Gonna be interesting to see what sorta new disasters they can invent, and who is replacing who.
> 
> Maybe even an a scripted overdramatic hissy fit or two for effect.
> 
> ...



Last season or two....

I enjoyed all but the melo drama...

Bring back Dewayne. Stop the melo drama...


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 6, 2010)

deeker said:


> Last season or two....
> 
> I enjoyed all but the melo drama...
> 
> Bring back Dewayne. Stop the melo drama...



I liked Dwayne's wise cracks and words of wisdom.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 7, 2010)

I will quote myself for those of you who don't read all the threads.
http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=154477


----------



## deeker (Dec 7, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> I liked Dwayne's wise cracks and words of wisdom.



He would bury me, but I would learn a lot working with him for a week or two.


----------



## slowp (Dec 7, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Good post but maybe you should explain what "pimping for the hooktender" means before some of our Eastern brethren get the wrong idea.



Oops, he was *helping* rig up (attach the cables and pulley thingies) a tail/lift tree (the tree that the hooktender climbs and puts the block (pulley thingie) up high in so the carriage (little cable car on pulleys) will get additional lift.)

Lift is a very good thing when skyline yarding.

I would rather learn things from non TV loggers. What you're seeing on that show isn't much at all like reality.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 7, 2010)

slowp said:


> I would rather learn things from non TV loggers. What you're seeing on that show isn't much at all like reality.



Except for the alcohol consumption and the in-n-out of jail part. Least ways around here. But they still get the job done without yelling.


----------



## slowp (Dec 7, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Except for the alcohol consumption and the in-n-out of jail part. Least ways around here. But they still get the job done without yelling.



Right now, that is less of a problem because there isn't enough work for everybody. They don't have to put up with those guys. What I'm seeing are some very good crews--the ones who are reliable are more likely to be working.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 7, 2010)

That is good to hear but I do wish everyone was working. This week and last I am working a different aspect of forestry. I have been volunteering at the Lions Club Christmas tree lot. I have helped to process about 400 trees so far. Our trees come from Regan Bros in Oregon. 2 RB relatives live here and have come in for their special trees. I spent an hour talking about genetics, shearing, Weyerhauser with the RB BIL.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 7, 2010)

cant wait to check out the new series on sunday
wonder what kind of drama will steal the series this year, lol


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 7, 2010)

slowp said:


> I would rather learn things from non TV loggers. .



i dont think anyone is taking any of these logging shows, mainly Axe Men, as learning material, its on tv, its entertainment, simple as that... why not be entertained while watching a subject we all have interest in, id rather watch a soap opera with logging mixed in, than a soap opera 

besides.. they are clearly *real* loggers... i doubt they got into the logging business for tv.
one might say they are smarter than "non tv loggers" in a sense they are supplementing hard times in the industry, with extra income from their tv performances.. while simultaneously keeping their logging companies in business..maybe there *is* something to be learned from some of these "tv loggers"


----------



## Kwdog75 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have learned a few more things and it's made me appreciate their jobs even more.


----------



## robbiet87 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Ax Men*

I wouldn't say I learn from them, but everyone could learn more from something. I just enjoy relaxing and watching it. Plus I have something to look forward to sunday nights!!!!!!


----------



## paccity (Dec 9, 2010)

ya, looks like du -wane is back. and some boy's from ak.


----------



## nickoman28 (Dec 11, 2010)

The commercial was saying stuff about an island so im sure Rygaard will be on one of the Washington States many island along the penisula I would hope to loose the stupid aqua logging and hope to see Dwayne from Pihl keeping with the humor along with his son


----------



## chucker (Dec 11, 2010)

finally! a good disfunctional reality show that a person can relate to... dooo ane and dooowhooop!! real people..


----------



## Racerboy832 (Dec 13, 2010)

What no Dwayne? Where he go?


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 19, 2010)

Racerboy832 said:


> What no Dwayne? Where he go?


they said no crybaby drunks allowed this season...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

